# Big Bore air rifles? Got one?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Do any of you have one of these or ever shoot one? I'm thing about getting one as they are regulated very differently then any "Firearm" as described by Fl law.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYV9l7N7d6M&feature=player_embedded#at=324


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Not legal in fla to hunt with unless laws changed in recent years...

Brent


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

hogdogs said:


> Not legal in fla to hunt with unless laws changed in recent years...
> 
> Brent


 
*Is there any reasoning behind that? I've see videos of guys taking down those giant oxen in Africa with them.*


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

http://myfwc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1999/kw/pellet%20gun
*Hunting with air guns, BB guns, and pellet guns.*

Answer ID 1999 | Published 12/22/2005 09:00 AM | Updated 05/20/2011 05:01 PM 
Can I hunt with an air _gun_, BB _gun_ or _pellet_ _gun_ in Florida?
You are not allowed to take game with an air _gun_ in Florida. But, on private property, you may use one to take wild hogs, furbearers and non-native animals. 


Here is what I see...
No explanation other than the law was made when a typical pellet gun was rarely at 600fps in .177 and .22 is all I can figure...

Brent


----------



## JHH625 (Jan 8, 2011)

So you can hunt hogs, non-native and furbearers on private land.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am certainly not hunting Hogs with any air gun, but you may try anything once...2 reasons, I believe in a quick ethical kill and even though I have seen videos of them killed(very small ones) killed with a 1000fps air gun, I am a firm believer in using a caliber suited for the animal. I guess if you are using a big bore there is a better likely-hood of a clean kill, just not for me.

Hogdogs is right, when the regs were written 650fps was probably the max sold on the open market.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> I am certainly not hunting Hogs with any air gun, but you may try anything once...2 reasons, I believe in a quick ethical kill and even though I have seen videos of them killed(very small ones) killed with a 1000fps air gun, I am a firm believer in using a caliber suited for the animal. I guess if you are using a big bore there is a better likely-hood of a clean kill, just not for me.
> 
> Hogdogs is right, when the regs were written 650fps was probably the max sold on the open market.


*If you watch the video, we are not talking about 177 or .22 pellets here, this is a 50 cal rifle that carries 327lbs of energy with a 233gr projectile at 75 yards. You can see the ballistics test in the vid. I didn't know they existed but now I'm interested because of the noise reduction. You can buy anything from 9mm , 357, 45cal, to 50 cal. Uses 3000 psi of air to launch 3 projectiles over 980fps and with the 50 cal projectile at 300gr's or more depending on what you buy, Good Lord, they do some damage.*


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I have shot one that was 30 cal. and it packed a whop. It was shot through a 5 gal bucket full of water hugh hole on back side. There is a big group of guys who shoot these things in the Coventon, La area.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

duckhunter said:


> I have shot one that was 30 cal. and it packed a whop. It was shot through a 5 gal bucket full of water hugh hole on back side. There is a big group of guys who shoot these things in the Coventon, La area.


*I wish I knew some one who had one I could shoot. I've seen many youtube videos showing how powerful they are and shooting them through all kinds of stuff. Even dropping a good size Buck where he stood. Now thats a strong air rifle.*


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

One of these??? Fixed link. Hair spray is old school apparently.
http://www.spudfiles.com/


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

they are very interesting but not for me mostly because of how much trouble , expense and drop in trajectory. 
I do have one mean potato launcher that is powered by hair spray! :thumbsup:


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

look like one hell of a kill shot i would love shot one


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Not that I would not like one, but they cost more than my deer and hog rifles and are illegal in most places...so i will pass. A $200 air rifle that shoots 1000-1200 fps works for me.


----------

